

Glass stops antisocial drinkers from looking that their phones - whiddershins
http://www.thedrinksbusiness.com/2013/06/glass-stops-anti-social-drinkers-looking-at-their-phones/

======
whiddershins
I really thought this article was going to be about google glass.

~~~
lukashed
Same. Not having to look at your phone since you get all updates right on your
Google Glass.

